# Majestix - Pappas Cruise Night!



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

We are hosting a meet & greet for everyone to cruise out to Pappas BBQ in Dallas...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS WILL BE THERE!

Will be nice for all the out of town visitors to hit


----------



## lowridercrazy (Dec 26, 2012)

Deeproducer Lowriders & Music full lenght DVD


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

uffin: it's going to be a bad ass weekend.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm looking forward to it, might make the cruise, but definitely will be at the picnic! I miss cruising for hours the one block around Zapps.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Saturday night kicks it all off, starting at 7pm if you want to be there early it's all good. 

Beer is sold inside but if you are in the parking lot please use a cup, let's keep it cool so we can do it again...


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*BiG thanx to everyone that came out Saturday night!!!*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hell of a night.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

This is the way its suppose to be, these cars on the street, not just shows.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Pop Top Regal said:


> This is the way its suppose to be, these cars on the street, not just shows.


x64


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

nice turn out and good pix


----------



## davidj926 (Feb 6, 2009)

had a bad ass time


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

One of the best cruises I've ever been in!! It was good meeting you guys!


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

The Jerzey Devil at the Majestix cruise night


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Pop Top Regal said:


> This is the way its suppose to be, these cars on the street, not just shows.


Honestly thats why i love cruise nights and picnics better than shows.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

this weekend was by far one of the best ive seen in many years for cruising and kicking it with the lowriders. nothing agains the donk guys but it felt good seeing nothing but low lows all weekend out here for once.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*BiG Thanx!*

The cruise night was a big success for us and for Pappas BBQ because of all the people that cruised out and kept it cool and spent money!
The manager told me they ran out of brisket that night!  
We will be working with the manger to do it again, just not sure when and how often. We had a few issues but nothing serious.Thanks to everyone that came out and participated. 
And also to the *North Texas Majestics Chapter* for bringing in all the badass rides from out of town!!! :thumbsup:

We look forward to doing it again.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:nicoderm:


TOP DOG '64 said:


>


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Skim said:


> this weekend was by far one of the best ive seen in many years for cruising and kicking it with the lowriders. nothing agains the donk guys but it felt good seeing nothing but low lows all weekend out here for once.


 i agree with the donk thing, but i bet theres a lot of old hot rodders that feel the same way bout lowriders lol


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*HMART1970 pix*


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

I hope i can make it to the next one.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Someone plan a show in Dallas so that I can go and Dj.....


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Someone plan a show in Dallas so that I can go and Dj.....


mike u shoulda came to this weekend because between this cruise night and the Majestics North Texas picnic it made for 2 big days of lowriding out here and we are going to do it again next year


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I was booked already waaaay in advance my brother. Wassup with toy drives? Any big ones jumping off?


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Classics - Kustoms - LowRides - Hot Rods - Motorcycles - Rat Rods - LowRods - Bombs*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Pappa's BBQ Cruise Night: The manager is giving us extra parking for daily drivers on the lot next to Pappa's. (grass area) They want us to keep the drive-ways clear, and keep the parking lot clean including the Bank parking lot, he will be providing extra trash cans...


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Beat the Heat! Stop by Saturday night for some BBQ & BEER...*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Check this out. I am in town to Dj on Sunday for Goodtimes. I got nothing to do on Saturday night. How bout letting me Dj this cruise night for you. Call me 323.557.2854 Mike. Don't post anything here I might not see it, call me.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Check this out. I am in town to Dj on Sunday for Goodtimes. I got nothing to do on Saturday night. How bout letting me Dj this cruise night for you. Call me 323.557.2854 Mike. Don't post anything here I might not see it, call me.


Hell yeah homie..where you at...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> Hell yeah homie..where you at...


I'm in Ft. Worth....any contact number for these Vatos from Majestix?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok, it's a done deal...The Cholo Dj will be in charge of the music...it's going down in Dallas.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Majestix CC


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking forward to funking up Dallas...:rimshot:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*It's on for tonight!*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Tonight at Pappa's BBQ in Dallas...get ready to get funked up!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TOP DOG '64 said:


>




Cholo Dj gonna funk it up tonight.....


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

On my way to grub first...ofcourse...then get down...see you all in a while...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Man this was a firme cruise night. Met cool gente, blasted the funk like I said I would.....cant wait to come back.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for coming out, damn good music homie.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

BIG ThanX! for coming out and puttin it down!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TOP DOG '64 said:


> BIG ThanX! for coming out and puttin it down!





Had a good ass time...thanks for having my family and I.


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Saturday September 21st *


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

It's here fella's get'em while their hot! 100 pages Full Color! There are two versions... the Hard Cover version would be an awesome one to have,it's a little pricey but worth every penny! Then I also have the Soft Cover Version that is half the price of the Hard Cover, it's a little smaller at 8x10 but a lot cheaper. Click on the link below to purchase. Enter code "BEAUTIFULBOOK" or "TAKE15" to get 15% off the price. 






*Click Here to Order Book:
**http://blur.by/14LApLh*


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

MAJESTIX said:


> *Saturday September 21st *



:thumbsup: *TTT* :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

It's becoming a good tradition...


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

MAJESTIX said:


> It's becoming a good tradition...


:yes:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*Chrome by: Carlos Polishing & Plating*


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

MAJESTIX said:


> *Saturday September 21st *


TTT see you guys out there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Get down Majestix. I will be here in L.A. Dj-ing a wedding....save me some ribs.:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.long (Dec 6, 2011)

The cruise night was badass, Irving customs & A&M had a little hopping action going on in the back.  Cant wait till the next one, big props to Majestix for keeping this going :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Is there no cruise night for this month??????


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

RML3864 said:


> Is there no cruise night for this month??????


None were planned for October, working on maybe one more for November.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

topless_66 said:


> None were planned for October, working on maybe one more for November.


:thumbsup:..........


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*LRM Jan 2014 issue*


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

See you Vatos in June.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

We would like to thank everyone that represented on Saturday night at the first Pappas Cruise Night of 2014. 
Moving forward we will be making some changes but only for the better.
BiG Thanx to all the clubs, solo riders and businesses! 
Below is a list of clubs made it out:
BLVD ACES
DALLAS LOWRIDERS
D-TOWN BOMBS
DUKES
ESTILO
FORGIVEN...
GARLANDS FINEST
GHETTO DREAMS
GOOD TIMES
HIGH CLASS
KINGZ
LOS FINOS
LOS HITTERS
LOW-LOWS
MAJESTICS
MESMORIZE
MYSTIC STYLES
NEW WAVE
PACHUCOS
PHAYLANX
PLAYERS
PURO PA DELANTE
REGULATORS
RELICS
ROLLERZ ONLY
ROYAL CLASSICS
SUBLIMINAL
TEXAS RANFLAS
TEXAS LEGACY
VIEJITOS
VETERANOS


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*6.7.14 In support of North Texas Majestics 2nd Annual Picnic*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I just crossed into N.M......it's midnight.

Gonna be a firme Saturday night. Bring the familia,including moms and pops and the abuelitos. They're really gonna enjoy the oldies. I'll be playing shit that not even Art Laboe plays.....5 CDs for $20 flash drives $40


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down.....hope everyone comes out.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

What time is the cruise and what time everyone chillin at pappas bbq


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> What time is the cruise and what time everyone chillin at pappas bbq



Well I'm just the Dj and was told to be there by 3 because it gets so packed gotta set up before everyone gets there....hm how bout 5 starts at 7 but you wanna park close.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

for sale pm me:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This my friends, was a cruise night.....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> This my friends, was a cruise night.....


It sure was djmike


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Shit ..guess I should have it that cruise cus it lookes like today is going to be trash.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> Shit ..guess I should have it that cruise cus it lookes like today is going to be trash.



Turned out to be a bomb ass day...l:yes:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Pappas Cruise Night 6.7.14*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Pappas Cruise Night 6.7.14*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Pappas Cruise Night 6.7.14*


































































 























































































 


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Pappas Cruise Night 6.7.14*











 








 








 








 








 








 








 








 


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Not 1 pic of the man behind the music? :rant:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MAJESTIX said:


>










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MAJESTIX said:


>  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Save The Date!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*THIS SATURDAY NIGHT IN DALLAS...*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*8.23.14*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*FREE FAMILY EVENT THIS SATURDAY NIGHT AT PAPPAS CRUISE NIGHT!!!*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Congrats! We're featuring your event on our site! We pick the best of some the firme pic's on this thread! _:thumbsup:

Here's your link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Saturday June 25th - 6pm til 10pm*


----------

